# Ksport Coilovers



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks very nice, it'll look even better in the spring !


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## dspeir (Sep 23, 2013)

Appreciate it! Not set on what wheels I want, but im looking into these after the photoshop my buddy did. Not set on what color yet.









This is my old pride and joy before I sold it in july. so im hoping I can kinda get the cruze to compare


----------



## zeoalex (Aug 24, 2013)

I like those wheels (but FWIW, I also like your "rally look" hah)
I can never decide if I like the multispoke like those, or like a thick 5 or 6 spoke on these cars


----------



## dspeir (Sep 23, 2013)

ha ha thanks! thats where im at. I had the 6 spoke on my last car, figured id try the multispoke this time.


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Nice cobalt, at times I miss my 1LT coupe w/sport package and white face gauges. I got better mileage with my 2.2 than I do with my 1.4t.


----------



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

I had an 08 SS turbo... Our Cruzes will never compare to those 2.0T & 2.0SC

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

Nice colour! We are few forsure! 
Yiur car looks good but I would if thought that your k sports would go lower than that especially with the spacers in the back. 
Cant wait to see a pic with rims.


----------



## dspeir (Sep 23, 2013)

thanks everyone. im sure after I run a wheel without a rally tire ill be pretty much slammed lol. Just need to decide on 17s or 18s


----------

